# The Dark Lady Has Hit That 1,000 Mark! All Hail the Dark Side!!



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 6, 2005)

Made it to that "magical" 1,000 post mark! Lots of silliness ensued to get it that far.....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Dark Lady?  

1000 posts is good....


----------



## Darkness (Apr 6, 2005)

Lots of silliness? That's the spirit. Congratulations!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Dark Lady?
> 
> 1000 posts is good....




Female Sith.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 6, 2005)

_The heat is on...._


----------



## Torm (Apr 6, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _The heat is on...._



_It's on the street_ (?)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 6, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Made it to that "magical" 1,000 post mark! Lots of silliness ensued to get it that far.....




1000 posts?  Crothian does that before breakfast.  

Congrats btw.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Female Sith.





my bad.....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> 1000 posts?  Crothian does that before breakfast.




What am I the army??

_ we do more before 6am then most people do all day...._


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 6, 2005)

_And the beat's so loud, deep inside
The pressure's high, just to stay alive
'Cause the heat is on_


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> my bad.....



whats bad?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> _And the beat's so loud, deep inside
> The pressure's high, just to stay alive
> 'Cause the heat is on_




The Miami Vice thread now????


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> What am I the army??



Well someone claimed that you are an army of monkeys...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The Miami Vice thread now????



 We can just keep throwing in random references to completely pointless things if you'd like.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The Miami Vice thread now????



Beverly Hills Cop....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> What am I the army??




Doubtful... you look allergic to lead to me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 6, 2005)

Don't mind me I'm just being silly....





as per Darkness' idea!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well someone claimed that you are an army of monkeys...




with typewriters??   :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 6, 2005)

no, with _computers_....


----------



## Torm (Apr 6, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Don't mind me I'm just being silly....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WORD.

Proper.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Beverly Hills Cop....




ya, but the video was so Miami Vice.....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> no, with _computers_....





com pewter?  is like a new mini or something?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 6, 2005)

I never really cared for Miami Vice...


----------



## Torm (Apr 6, 2005)

Darth K'Trava:

You DO realize that whenever this thread shows up on the main page with a new post, it is shortened to:

"The Dark Lady Has Hit That..."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> com pewter?  is like a new mini or something?



ummm, noooooo, thing thing you use that is connected to the internet.... :\


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I never really cared for Miami Vice...




well, you have the weather...for us northerns we don't and had to enjoy theirs


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Darth K'Trava:
> 
> You DO realize that whenever this thread shows up on the main page with a new post, it is shortened to:
> 
> "The Dark Lady Has Hit That..."




we like it that way......


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, if I had a choice, I'd be living in Montana


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> ummm, noooooo, thing thing you use that is connected to the internet.... :\




my brain???


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, if I had a choice, I'd be living in Montana




wouldn't we all...wouldn't we all....

what?????


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> my brain???



touché


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

well, since I get accuseds of it so often anyway.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> wouldn't we all...wouldn't we all....
> 
> what?????



what   ? whats   y about it?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 6, 2005)

I feel left out...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> what   ? whats   y about it?




Why Montana???

The post, which failed was supposed to be like me agreeing and then realizing what I was agreeing to and being all like confused.  It was much funnier in my head


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I feel left out...





does that mean you want a swirly?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, since I live with my parents, and my dads job requires him to live near Phoenix, AZ, I am stuck here. We only have three seasons here. And I hate spring and summer because of my allergies and the heat, respectively. Montana is cool year round!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, since I live with my parents, and my dads job requires him to live near Phoenix, AZ, I am stuck here. We only have three seasons here. And I hate spring and summer because of my allergies and the heat, respectively. Montana is cool year round!




I had no idea.  Ironically my friend moived oyut there to improve his allergies.....


----------



## BOZ (Apr 6, 2005)

congratulations, dark lady.


----------



## Torm (Apr 6, 2005)

It's not the East or the West Side. (No it's not.)


----------



## Torm (Apr 6, 2005)

It's not the North or the South Side. (No it's not.)


----------



## Torm (Apr 6, 2005)

It's the *DARK SIDE!* (You are correct.)


----------



## Torm (Apr 6, 2005)

(Brought to you courtesy of the Crothian School of Greater Postcount. I'ma catch ewe, K'Trava.)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 6, 2005)

And now a word from our sponsor, Sprite....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> (Brought to you courtesy of the Crothian School of Greater Postcount. I'ma catch ewe, K'Trava.)




sadly I don't actually do that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> sadly I don't actually do that.



do what?


----------



## BOZ (Apr 6, 2005)

shall we be expecting similar threads from Greylock, KDLadage, Shallown, Ed Cha, Moe Reynolds, Sialia, Al, shadowlight, Remathilis, Ruined, Raven Crowking, Gothmog, and Flyspeck23 in the near future?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> do what?




post after post after post just to post after post after post


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> shall we be expecting similar threads from Greylock, KDLadage, Shallown, Ed Cha, Moe Reynolds, Sialia, Al, shadowlight, Remathilis, Ruined, Raven Crowking, Gothmog, and Flyspeck23 in the near future?




Greylock ya....Sialia I'd hop so....the others....eh   :\


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 6, 2005)

Congrats, D!


----------



## Torm (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> post after post after post just to post after post after post



I know. Except for when it is funny, because it is what people have been talking about. I was just having you on a bit.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Greylock ya....Sialia I'd hop so....the others....eh   :\




just listing everyone who has 950-999 posts and has posted in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I know. Except for when it is funny, because it is what people have been talking about. I was just having you on a bit.




ya, that seems to be going around a lot lately......


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> just listing everyone who has 950-999 posts and has posted in the last couple of weeks.




and I listed the tywo of those I actaully like


----------



## Torm (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> and I listed the tywo of those I actaully like



10 out of 10 for honesty, but dang, that's just cold.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> 10 out of 10 for honesty, but dang, that's just cold.




I didn't say I hated the others.  Greylock is in a Paranoia PbP game I'm running plus I've talked to him quite a bit leading upto and following some major surgery the guy just had.  Sailia is the artist who did my Avatar, and anyone nice enough to do that for me is just super cool in my book.  

and I've always been honest with people...for instance Torm, here's what I think of you:



Spoiler



Made you look!!!



Just the way I am


----------



## Torm (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> and I've always been honest with people...for instance Torm, here's what I think of you:



Just colder and colder. Dang.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Just colder and colder. Dang.




I live in Ohio...we had snow on April second and now on April 5th it is 70 degreess!!!!  Not that that means a think with me being cold cause actually I have the windows open as it is  little warm actually, but ...what was I talking about???


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 6, 2005)

so what do you think of me Croth?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 6, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> It's the *DARK SIDE!* (You are correct.)



 I haven't watched that one in a while... I think I'll need to go look for it again soon. Great stuff.

Oh, and I love the avatar, mate.


----------



## Torm (Apr 6, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Oh, and I love the avatar, mate.



Thanks. It needs a little work on the m in Smite, and I want to darken in the Obey text a little, but I like it.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> so what do you think of me Croth?




Exactly like the florence of Itally and the road that went through the York of penace on the eve of Bev.....doh.....



Spoiler



and just because I needed to place this comment somewhere and am curious on how this will work as it is hidden text in an already posted and read post...Liz Vassey is hot!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't know exactly what you mean, but I am going to assume that you mean that I am a funny guy.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I don't know exactly what you mean, but I am going to assume that you mean that I am a funny guy.




funny...what do you mean by funny?  Like are you her to amuse us?  Are you like a clown?  What do you mean by funny??


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 6, 2005)

entertaining....putting smiles on peoples faces and occasionally making 'em laugh


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

the impression there just didn't work...I can't do agood Joe Pesci


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 6, 2005)

Wouldn't have mattered I've never seen The Godfather or any of its sequels. Heard it quoted enough though.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Wouldn't have mattered I've never seen The Godfather or any of its sequels. Heard it quoted enough though.




it's from Goodfellas actually.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 6, 2005)

Ah. Haven't seen that one either, though I did manage to catch the Sliders episode 'Greatfellas'.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it's from Goodfellas actually.




Not Animaniacs? 
Im crushed.  

"Do I want to be crushed?" 
"Oh Yeah." giggles


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 6, 2005)

Animanics had... what was it, Goodfeathers?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

yes, the Goodfeathers, classics very well done.

that show needs to be on DVD


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 6, 2005)

Congratulations - said while nervously looking over shoulder at other posters rapidly catching me.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 6, 2005)

Congratulations


----------



## devilish (Apr 6, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Darth K'Trava:
> 
> You DO realize that whenever this thread shows up on the main page with a new post, it is shortened to:
> 
> "The Dark Lady Has Hit That..."




That's why I'm here!  

Congrats Darth and to the Dark Side....


----------



## diaglo (Apr 6, 2005)

belated congrats.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 6, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Darth K'Trava:
> 
> You DO realize that whenever this thread shows up on the main page with a new post, it is shortened to:
> 
> "The Dark Lady Has Hit That..."





*laffs* 

You go figure it out.......


----------



## Truth Seeker (Apr 6, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Female Sith.




Correction: Female Lord Sith


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 6, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> (Brought to you courtesy of the Crothian School of Greater Postcount. I'ma catch ewe, K'Trava.)





 

Considering that I SURPASSED you in posts.......   

Good luck, godling!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 6, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> And now a word from our sponsor, Sprite....





Actually it's "lesser known" sibling, "SMITE". For that holy refreshing feeling!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> post after post after post just to post after post after post





What does Torm think you are, the Enworld Posting Bunny? 


He keeps posting and posting and posting.................


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 6, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I know. Except for when it is funny, because it is what people have been talking about. I was just having you on a bit.





Maybe that would've made MORE sense had you been sober at the time.....


----------



## Torm (Apr 6, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Considering that I SURPASSED you in posts.......



Yes, but did *you* achive your postcount _while_ fighting 2 full scale wars that raged the mountain regions of Sagittarius, with nothing but some cheap bungalows and a mind warp machine to bring you comfort? (Not that a stone bed and mind warp seven can't do a lot for a suffering deity.) I think not. *I* was just _a bit_ busy.  

(I love that song.  )


----------



## Torm (Apr 6, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Maybe that would've made MORE sense had you been sober at the time.....



It makes perfect sense - you just aren't British.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 6, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> It makes perfect sense - you just aren't British.




Nope. Far from it.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nope. Far from it.




not that far, you are in one of the orginal colonies, are you not?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 6, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Yes, but did *you* achive your postcount _while_ fighting 2 full scale wars that raged the mountain regions of Sagittarius, with nothing but some cheap bungalows and a mind warp machine to bring you comfort? (Not that a stone bed and mind warp seven can't do a lot for a suffering deity.) I think not. *I* was just _a bit_ busy.
> 
> (I love that song.  )





Don't know what song you're referring to...


And here we thought deities were supposed to be _everywhere_........


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> not that far, you are in one of the orginal colonies, are you not?




Not originally. The rest of the family is but I'm not.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 6, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And here we thought deities were supposed to be _everywhere_........



Nah, that's overdeities.


----------



## Torm (Apr 6, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Don't know what song you're referring to...



"She" by 2NU, the same group that had the minor hit "Ponderous". "This is ponderous, man... reeeealy ponderous."

I didn't honestly expect anyone to recognise it, but I felt I should give some indication that I wasn't actually responsible for some of that bit of madness. Wouldn't want to plagarize.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Pnderous is a great song, I'd forgotten about that.  you don't by chance have an mp3 of it, I'd love to have that song.


----------



## Torm (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Pnderous is a great song, I'd forgotten about that.  you don't by chance have an mp3 of it, I'd love to have that song.



Not at the moment - I've got all my MP3's backed up off the system at the moment. Just looked at Amazon - they want $44 for the album. (!) Fortunately, you can listen to their songs in streaming hi-fi at 2nu2.com, including "This Is Ponderous." Unfortunately, they don't have "She" on there. I do recommend listening to "Spaz Attack" if you liked "Ponderous", though.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

cool, I love songs like this


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 6, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> "She" by 2NU, the same group that had the minor hit "Ponderous". "This is ponderous, man... reeeealy ponderous."
> 
> I didn't honestly expect anyone to recognise it, but I felt I should give some indication that I wasn't actually responsible for some of that bit of madness. Wouldn't want to plagarize.





Never heard of them even though my knowledge of most music is quite expansive. Especially on picking up on known songs and bands.

_Suuuuuuuuuuuuuurrreeee_ Next you're gonna blame it on your evil twin, Bane......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 6, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Nah, that's overdeities.





That leaves him out then.   

There's only one overdeity in that world and it sure ain't him.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Never heard of them even though my knowledge of most music is quite expansive. Especially on picking up on known songs and bands.




Obviously not expansive enough


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That leaves him out then.
> 
> There's only one overdeity in that world and it sure ain't him.




but it is the overkitty that we truely fear.....


----------



## Torm (Apr 6, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Never heard of them even though my knowledge of most music is quite expansive. Especially on picking up on known songs and bands.



Okay, just for fun then, name a song by each of the following. All of them made one of the Billboard Top 40 charts. And no websearching, these are all off the top of MY head, so you can do the same  

Midnight Oil
Double
T'Pau
Freddy Fender
Triplets
Sylvia
Tami Show
ALT and the Lost Civilization
Goddess
Mark Gray


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> but it is the overkitty that we truely fear.....



Mention not that name even in jest - all hail the poster with the choo-choo bear avatar!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 6, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Okay, just for fun then, name a song by each of the following. All of them made one of the Billboard Top 40 charts. And no websearching, these are all off the top of MY head, so you can do the same
> 
> Midnight Oil
> Double
> ...




1. Beds Are Burning
2. Never heard of them
3. Heart and Soul
4. Never listened to him
5. Never heard of
6. Ditto
7. Ditto
8. I know it but can't think of the title off hand. I'm sure it'll come to me sometime....   
9. Ditto
10. Ditto

TRY stuff that actually got to the radio.   

Only 3 have I heard on radio.


----------



## Torm (Apr 6, 2005)

They ALL DID play on the radio, a good bit, some of them.

Midnight Oil - Beds Are Burning
Double - The Captain of Her Heart
T'Pau - Heart and Soul
Freddy Fender - Before The Next Teardrop Falls, Wasted Days and Wasted Nights (Country)
Triplets - You Don't Have To Go Home Tonight
Sylvia - Drifter, Tumbleweed, Matador, Snapshot, Nobody (Country)
Tami Show - The Truth, Did He Do It To You 
ALT and the Lost Civilization - Tequila
Goddess - Sexual
Mark Gray - The Sun Don't Shine, The Left Side of the Bed, It Ain't Real (If It Ain't You), If All of the Magic Is Gone (Country)

This is my thing. Ask Henry. I went EASY on you. Bwah ha ha ha ha!!!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Torm, aren't you in England?  That might account for the difference between what makes it on the radio.

also, many radio stations don't telkl you the band or the title of the song being played


----------



## Torm (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm in South Carolina, chap. From Missouri. Lived in Illinois, Kansas, and Connecticut, too. Never even been to England. 

If I were from England, I'd have listed China In Your Hand, Valentine, Secret Garden, and several others for T'Pau.


----------



## Henry (Apr 6, 2005)

It's true - he's weird.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Torm, aren't you in England?  That might account for the difference between what makes it on the radio.
> 
> also, many radio stations don't telkl you the band or the title of the song being played




Unless he's talking about COLLEGE radio. That makes ALOT of difference.

Now I remember that one "Tequila". It'd been quite awhile since I heard it.

BTW: Don't listen to country crap. I'd rather listen to rap than song after song about drinking, leaving your man, more drinking, bemoaning a breakup, crying about your pickup...... need I go on? Country stuff is soooooo depressing.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 6, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> It's true - he's weird.




Don't I know it?   

He pulls some weird stuff out of his backside...... and then expect one to know them.... 


After I said KNOWN songs.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I'm in South Carolina, chap. From Missouri. Lived in Illinois, Kansas, and Connecticut, too. Never even been to England.
> 
> If I were from England, I'd have listed China In Your Hand, Valentine, Secret Garden, and several others for T'Pau.




Then why I do I think your english?  huh, answer me that!!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Don't I know it?
> 
> He pulls some weird stuff out of his backside...... and then expect one to know them....
> 
> ...




A true North Carolinian would state that the stuff they play in South Carolina isn't real music anyway.  And then go on to insult both Clemson and the Gamecocks.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> A true North Carolinian would state that the stuff they play in South Carolina isn't real music anyway.  And then go on to insult both Clemson and the Gamecocks.





As I've noted, I'm not a true North Carolinian. I wasn't born here, just raised and live here.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> As I've noted, I'm not a true North Carolinian. I wasn't born here, just raised and live here.




So, where were you born?  I'd think being raised there was enough.  Heck, I know people that going to college there was enough.


----------



## Torm (Apr 6, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> He pulls some weird stuff out of his backside...... and then expect one to know them....
> 
> 
> After I said KNOWN songs.



*I* knew them! I can't help it if you want to go making blanket statements:


			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Never heard of them even though my knowledge of most music is quite expansive. Especially on picking up on known songs and bands.



that just aren't correct.  

My choices weren't good? You try ME, then. (Like mine, they have to have been Top 40 on one of the Billboard charts, and off the top of your head.) Ber-ring it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 6, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That leaves him out then.
> 
> There's only one overdeity in that world and it sure ain't him.



Morrus?

Well, technically, there could be more than one.

Or, the others could just be lazy.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Then why I do I think your english?  huh, answer me that!!



If he smells English... and looks English... and tastes English...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> You try ME, then. (Like mine, they have to have been Top 40 on one of the Billboard charts, and off the top of your head.) Ber-ring it.



Ambulance LTD?
Robbers on High Street?
Phantom Planet?

Rockapella is more well known, as even Crothian knows them, but not Top 40.  

I have no clue about Billboard charts, though.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If he smells English... and looks English... and tastes English...




you and Torm spending extra time together???


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 7, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What does Torm think you are, the Enworld Posting Bunny?



Poster Bunny? Great now I've got an imgae in my mind of a sexy female  rabbit posing for Playboy!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Poster Bunny? Great now I've got an imgae in my mind of a sexy female  rabbit posing for Playboy!




Torm thinks you are a sexy femal rabbit???


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 7, 2005)

Lol! Lol! Lol! Roflmao!!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 7, 2005)

What I meant was that when I read those two words together, I got the image of a sexy female rabbit posing for Playboy in my mind!


----------



## DaveStebbins (Apr 7, 2005)

Congratulations on reaching 1,000 posts, Darth K'Trava!

Having made my post here (and thus, getting one step closer to 1K myself!), it is now an official congratulatory thread.

-Dave


----------



## DaveStebbins (Apr 7, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> shall we be expecting similar threads from Greylock, KDLadage, Shallown, Ed Cha, Moe Reynolds, Sialia, Al, shadowlight, Remathilis, Ruined, Raven Crowking, Gothmog, and Flyspeck23 in the near future?



I sure hope so!



-Dave


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you and Torm spending extra time together???



... You mean it's my _screen_ that tastes English?  I've been had!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

you lick your screen???


----------



## Torm (Apr 7, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If he smells English... and looks English... and tastes English...



Shows what you know. I smell and taste like a robust, fresh baked bread. Quit licking your monitor!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you lick your screen???



Hey, my drink spilled!

And I'd rather lick my screen than random internet people.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Shows what you know. I smell and taste like a robust, fresh baked bread. Quit licking your monitor!



I would've guessed you tasted like Smite(tm).


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Shows what you know. I smell and taste like a robust, fresh baked bread. Quit licking your monitor!




can someone else varify this???


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> can someone else varify this???



Not me!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, my drink spilled!
> 
> And I'd rather lick my screen than random internet people.




depends on the person....but still, I'd use a paper towel and not my tongue....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> depends on the person....but still, I'd use a paper towel and not my tongue....



You work with what you got.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You work with what you got.




Ah, paper towels good, I buy bulk and get like a year supply at a time.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ah, paper towels good, I buy bulk and get like a year supply at a time.



...  I might like trees more than you.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ...  I might like trees more than you.




 could be


----------



## Torm (Apr 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> can someone else varify this???



No one who would be posting on here - unless there's people here from my past who haven't spoken up.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> No one who would be posting on here - unless there's people here from my past who haven't spoken up.




all I need is the right sap who lives happen to lives nearby.....


----------



## Torm (Apr 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> all I need is the right sap who lives happen to lives nearby.....



And is a Lady who is willing to tell me and my wife terrible, terrible lies that I, *Torm the TRUE*, would not see through?! Good luck.  

P.S. Henry can't help you here - while he is lovely, he just isn't a Lady.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> And is a Lady who is willing to tell me and my wife terrible, terrible lies that I, *Torm the TRUE*, would not see through?! Good luck.
> 
> P.S. Henry can't help you here - while he is lovely, he just isn't a Lady.




It can be a drive by licking......


----------



## Torm (Apr 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It can be a drive by licking......



Funny you should say that....

When I was in high school, two of my friends and I would ride down to Myrtle Beach occasionally to have fun and sometimes that involved being really weird to people. Inspired by the likes of "Kids In The Hall", one of the things one of my friends would do was to get out in the middle of cruising traffic, sneak up on a nice clean looking car (which was most of them - this _was_ cruising traffic, after all), pop up where the occupants could see him and be uncertain what to do as he would _lick their car_. He would then make up some flavor, usually associated with the color, to report in a very considered fashion to them that their car tasted like, and then go bounding off laughing like a madman.

Good times, good times.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It can be a drive by licking......



I dont' think that's legal.


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 7, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If he smells English... and looks English... and tastes English...



Chicken Tikka Masala coming right up - as that is our national dish these days.


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 7, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> shall we be expecting similar threads from Greylock, KDLadage, Shallown, Ed Cha, Moe Reynolds, Sialia, Al, shadowlight, Remathilis, Ruined, Raven Crowking, Gothmog, and Flyspeck23 in the near future?



And congratulating all of them will take you closer to 10,000 and then we can have the congratulations thread for that!


----------



## Henry (Apr 7, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Shows what you know. I smell and taste like a robust, fresh baked bread. Quit licking your monitor!




*sniff* *sniff*

My DM smells like Pumpkin Cookies.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 7, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Chicken Tikka Masala coming right up - as that is our national dish these days.



What did it use to be?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> *sniff* *sniff*
> 
> My DM smells like Pumpkin Cookies.



My first DM smelled like alcohol.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

mine smelled of elderberries


----------



## BOZ (Apr 7, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> And congratulating all of them will take you closer to 10,000 and then we can have the congratulations thread for that!




sssh!  don't spoil my secret.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 7, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> sssh!  don't spoil my secret.



Ah, no one reads these things anyway.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> And congratulating all of them will take you closer to 10,000 and then we can have the congratulations thread for that!





10,000 how so 2003........


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 7, 2005)

... As you're one away from 29k.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

yawn...29k how passe......


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, it's not even a level until 36k, right?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

something like that.......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 7, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If he smells English... and looks English... and tastes English...





That's for _you_ to find out.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, where were you born?  I'd think being raised there was enough.  Heck, I know people that going to college there was enough.





Nevada then moved to Florida before living here. The majority of my family is from here, though.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's for _you_ to find out.




you technically live closer.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's for _you_ to find out.



Hm.  I'll pass on that one.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nevada then moved to Florida before living here. The majority of my family is from here, though.




excellent, I'm just writing a biography, hope you don't mind


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 7, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> *I* knew them! I can't help it if you want to go making blanket statements:
> 
> that just aren't correct.




You keep it up and I'm gonna sic a bunch of boy bands on you! 

I don't know about "off the top of my head" but I can go thru my huge mp3 list.....   I did that for the "Deity Theme Songs" threads that have cropped up over on the WOTC boards.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> excellent, I'm just writing a biography, hope you don't mind



Hm.  You might want to embellish a little, then.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm.  I'll pass on that one.




I would, but the judge said that would violate my probation....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You keep it up and I'm gonna sic a bunch of boy bands on you!




Ever hear the song "I wnat to kill the backstreet boys"  ?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm.  You might want to embellish a little, then.




are you saying her life is not exciting enough ??  she does live in north carolina so yuo might have a point


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you and Torm spending extra time together???




T-M-Bloomin-Frickin-I


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Torm thinks you are a sexy femal rabbit???





ROFLMAO


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 7, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Shows what you know. I smell and taste like a robust, fresh baked bread. Quit licking your monitor!





_Burnt_ bread maybe..... but then you can thank Bane for that.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 7, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> And is a Lady who is willing to tell me and my wife terrible, terrible lies that I, *Torm the TRUE*, would not see through?! Good luck.




Cocky bastard.   



> P.S. Henry can't help you here - while he is lovely, he just isn't a Lady.




Henry's licked you?!?!   You guys have some _straaaaange_ gaming group going on there..... but then did he lick ya back?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

I'll be over here when you catch up.......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 7, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Funny you should say that....
> 
> When I was in high school, two of my friends and I would ride down to Myrtle Beach occasionally to have fun and sometimes that involved being really weird to people. Inspired by the likes of "Kids In The Hall", one of the things one of my friends would do was to get out in the middle of cruising traffic, sneak up on a nice clean looking car (which was most of them - this _was_ cruising traffic, after all), pop up where the occupants could see him and be uncertain what to do as he would _lick their car_. He would then make up some flavor, usually associated with the color, to report in a very considered fashion to them that their car tasted like, and then go bounding off laughing like a madman.
> 
> Good times, good times.





To reiterate Henry's post before: You ARE weird.  :\ 

Good thing I NEVER went to Myrtle Beach.....


----------



## Torm (Apr 7, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You keep it up and I'm gonna sic a bunch of boy bands on you!



Which one? Jackson 5? New Edition? Boys II Men, ABC, BBD? All-4-One? The Boys? Boys Club? Boyzone? New Kids On The Block? Backstreet Boys? Hanson? 98 Degrees? Five?

Well?

I fear no boy band. Ber-ring it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 7, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> *sniff* *sniff*
> 
> My DM smells like Pumpkin Cookies.




Ewww......


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Which one? Jackson 5? New Edition? Boys II Men, ABC, BBD? All-4-One? The Boys? Boys Club? Boyzone? New Kids On The Block? Backstreet Boys? Hanson? 98 Degrees? Five?
> 
> Well?
> 
> I fear no boy band. Ber-ring it.





that's just scarey.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you technically live closer.....





So? Doesn't mean I'm gonna go find that freak.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I would, but the judge said that would violate my probation....





Yeah. Too much BS content.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> So? Doesn't mean I'm gonna go find that freak.....




Why not, just a small little favor for me...easily done....and get pictures.....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah. Too much BS content.




Judge Baker????


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 7, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Which one? Jackson 5? New Edition? Boys II Men, ABC, BBD? All-4-One? The Boys? Boys Club? Boyzone? New Kids On The Block? Backstreet Boys? Hanson? 98 Degrees? Five?
> 
> Well?
> 
> I fear no boy band. Ber-ring it.





All of them at the same time?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Why not, just a small little favor for me...easily done....and get pictures.....




If he goes to Dragoncon, sure! But then I'd lose him amongst the rest of the freaks there.....


----------



## Torm (Apr 7, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Cocky bastard.




 



			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> To reiterate Henry's post before: You ARE weird.



Hey, it wasn't ME! I was just willing to drive him around and watch it happen. My weirdness was usually much more subtle - like putting on "Nevermind", cranking it up, and pulling up beside a bunch of people in Nirvana shirts long enough for them to hear and think it was cool. Then when I came back around, I had "Smells Like Nirvana" cranked. They started getting into it again without listening too closely, then realized what it was and started yelling at me.  Or the time I nearly got us into a fight by yelling "Word To Your Mother" from "Ice Ice Baby" out the window at an unfortunate moment.  



			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Henry's licked you?!?!   You guys have some _straaaaange_ gaming group going on there..... but then did he lick ya back?



Um, no. NOT a Lady. Reread, please.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> If he goes to Dragoncon, sure! But then I'd lose him amongst the rest of the freaks there.....




like yourself.....


----------



## Torm (Apr 7, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> All of them at the same time?



Well, okay, but I get to have the Go-Go's, the Bangles, Vixen, The Runaways, Triplets, The Graces, the Spice Girls, the Donnas, All Saints, 3LW, Dream, En Vogue, Salt-N-Pepa, and Bananarama on _my_ side. Or if I can only pick one, just The Runaways. I think they could kick all the boy bands' butts.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

The gogos started out punk......


----------



## Torm (Apr 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The gogos started out punk......



True, true. But I'd rather have Lita Ford and Joan Jett at my side in a fight, any day.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> True, true. But I'd rather have Lita Ford and Joan Jett at my side in a fight, any day.




you do know they haven't really aged all that well, right?  Come to think of it either have the Go-Gos......


----------



## Torm (Apr 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you do know they haven't really aged all that well, right?  Come to think of it either have the Go-Gos......



Right, so now they're all world weary and stuff.  Plus, you just KNOW Lita Ford took some levels in something dark and powerful while she was hanging out with Ozzy.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Right, so now they're all world weary and stuff.  Plus, you just KNOW Lita Ford took some levels in something dark and powerful while she was hanging out with Ozzy.




You have seen ozzy lately, right?  he really is not the best example to use.....


----------



## Torm (Apr 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> You have seen ozzy lately, right?  he really is not the best example to use.....



Sure he is - it just means that where Lita was once the apprentice, now SHE is the master.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Sure he is - it just means that where Lita was once the apprentice, now SHE is the master.




with like two kids, and a weakened immune system......


----------



## Torm (Apr 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> with like two kids, and a weakened immune system......



Hey, look at the Emperor - the Dark Side can take a lot out of you.


----------



## Torm (Apr 7, 2005)

It just occurred to me that it would be pretty funny if all this back and forth between us meant I caught up with K'Trava in her own celebration thread!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Hey, look at the Emperor - the Dark Side can take a lot out of you.





and he dies...nother bad example


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> It just occurred to me that it would be pretty funny if all this back and forth between us meant I caught up with K'Trava in her own celebration thread!




You don't have it in you.....


----------



## Torm (Apr 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> You don't have it in you.....



I might. What I definitely won't do is catch YOU in this thread.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 7, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Hey, it wasn't ME! I was just willing to drive him around and watch it happen. My weirdness was usually much more subtle - like putting on "Nevermind", cranking it up, and pulling up beside a bunch of people in Nirvana shirts long enough for them to hear and think it was cool. Then when I came back around, I had "Smells Like Nirvana" cranked. They started getting into it again without listening too closely, then realized what it was and started yelling at me.  Or the time I nearly got us into a fight by yelling "Word To Your Mother" from "Ice Ice Baby" out the window at an unfortunate moment.




Nothing like freaking people out by blaring Weird Al......   

And it seems that doing anything remotely related to Vanilla Ice would get your butt kicked..... ::shrug:: I liked "Ice Ice Baby"....   




> Um, no. NOT a Lady. Reread, please.




I think at this point, it doesn't matter anymore......


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I might. What I definitely won't do is catch YOU in this thread.




no, especially since I match you post per post.....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Nothing like freaking people out by blaring Weird Al......
> 
> And it seems that doing anything remotely related to Vanilla Ice would get your butt kicked..... ::shrug:: I liked "Ice Ice Baby"....




I still do.....  

And only thing better then blasting Wierrd Al is blasting Luke Ski


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 7, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Well, okay, but I get to have the Go-Go's, the Bangles, Vixen, The Runaways, Triplets, The Graces, the Spice Girls, the Donnas, All Saints, 3LW, Dream, En Vogue, Salt-N-Pepa, and Bananarama on _my_ side. Or if I can only pick one, just The Runaways. I think they could kick all the boy bands' butts.





You can have the Spice Girls..... But I know of a friend who'd have words to say about the GoGos...   Worse of a fight if you tried to take Blondie......   

The Spice Girls would win just on sheer terrorism tactics alone. All they'd have to do is show up and all would run. Even certain deific powers.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> like yourself.....





Why not.....

To paraphrase Dark Helmet: "I knew it!! I'm surrounded by [freaks]!!" 


Although the best line is: "What's the matter, Colonel Sandurz....... _*CHICKEN*_!?!?!?!"


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You can have the Spice Girls..... But I know of a friend who'd have words to say about the GoGos...   Worse of a fight if you tried to take Blondie......
> 
> The Spice Girls would win just on sheer terrorism tactics alone. All they'd have to do is show up and all would run. Even certain deific powers.....




he might run towards baby spice though......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> You have seen ozzy lately, right?  he really is not the best example to use.....




Nope, he's not.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 7, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> It just occurred to me that it would be pretty funny if all this back and forth between us meant I caught up with K'Trava in her own celebration thread!





Dream on, Godling!! Dream on!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 7, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Why not.....
> 
> To paraphrase Dark Helmet: "I knew it!! I'm surrounded by [freaks]!!"
> 
> ...




around here we all are...surrounded by freaks that is, only some of the people round here semm chicken.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> You don't have it in you.....





No, he doesn't. He needs to learn from a True Master.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Dream on, Godling!! Dream on!




Dream On, Dream away...I think I'm going to have to stay.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I might. What I definitely won't do is catch YOU in this thread.




Good luck, little godling. I don't think you're man enough nor deific enough to even remotely come close.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> No, he doesn't. He needs to learn from a True Master.




Diaglo though isn't training people anymore.....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Good luck, little godling. I don't think you're man enough nor deific enough to even remotely come close.




I'm not even sure he qualifies as a god...I mean not even a 1000 posts?


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> he might run towards baby spice though......



No. She was actually my second LEAST favorite Spice Girl - right behind Sporty.

K'Trava - Blondie isn't a girl group. And as for the Go-Go's, well, I saw 'em FIRST.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> K'Trava - Blondie isn't a girl group. And as for the Go-Go's, well, I saw 'em FIRST.




You've got the beat then......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Diaglo though isn't training people anymore.....





I doubt Torm would be willing to go along that whole "OD&D is the only true game....." mantra......


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Dream On, Dream away...I think I'm going to have to stay.....



Oh. My. GAWD.

My junior year of high school, before my wife and I got married but after we had started dating, I arrived at school to find a big crowd surrounding her and another girl who had expressed interest in me, squared off in the parking lot. I promptly got out and stepped between them. The other girl asked me, kind of stunned, "are you going to hit me?!" To which I said, "No, but you'll not lay a hand on her." At which point, two little redneck sophomores decided to announce their intention to remove me from the situation and approach me. At which point, I began singing THAT song, with a big smile on my face.

Not only did they not come any closer, it was WELL around the school by the end of the day that I was a madman, not to be messed with.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm not even sure he qualifies as a god...I mean not even a 1000 posts?





DEITY IMITATOR!! May the REAL Torm show up and oust this imposter to his name!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> No. She was actually my second LEAST favorite Spice Girl - right behind Sporty.
> 
> K'Trava - Blondie isn't a girl group. And as for the Go-Go's, well, I saw 'em FIRST.





As a wee child? 

Nice try.


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Also, one of the most irritating things to me, music-wise, is that there was a follow-up song to their song "I Want To Sex You Up" called "If You Want To Sex Me Up" by TCF Crew feat. Asia Hernandez. Not only is it impossible to find, you can BARELY find mention that the group ever existed anywhere on the 'net.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I doubt Torm would be willing to go along that whole "OD&D is the only true game....." mantra......




if you want to be trained by the best, except nothing better.  Besides the Force and OD&D are very much alike


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> DEITY IMITATOR!! May the REAL Torm show up and oust this imposter to his name!!!



Sorry, but I AM the REAL DEAL. Deities have a lot more on their plate than just posting, doncha know?

At least, most days we do.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Oh. My. GAWD.




look at her...

sorry, reminds me of another song.....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> DEITY IMITATOR!! May the REAL Torm show up and oust this imposter to his name!!!




I'm sure the real one has better things to do.....luckily the real Crothian does as well.


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> As a wee child?
> 
> Nice try.



Well, I saw their very first television appearance when it originally aired. Good 'nuff?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> As a wee child?
> 
> Nice try.




he's older then you think


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> look at her...
> 
> sorry, reminds me of another song.....



You forgot "Becky".


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Also, one of the most irritating things to me, music-wise, is that there was a follow-up song to their song "I Want To Sex You Up" called "If You Want To Sex Me Up" by TCF Crew feat. Asia Hernandez. Not only is it impossible to find, you can BARELY find mention that the group ever existed anywhere on the 'net.





and that's a bad thing??


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Well, I saw their very first television appearance when it originally aired. Good 'nuff?





see, old......


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> he's older then you think



Actually, she knows pretty much right on the money how old I am. Except that I turned 30 yesterday.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> You forgot "Becky".




its my ex's name so I try to use it as little as possible


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Actually, she knows pretty much right on the money how old I am. Except that I turned 30 yesterday.




well, now that you told her...

so, you two like buds or something??


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> and that's a bad thing??



Yes.

I have a copy of it on cassingle, actually, but I've got to get around to hooking up a tape deck to the PC again one of these days to convert it to MP3.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> I have a copy of it on cassingle, actually, but I've got to get around to hooking up a tape deck to the PC again one of these days to convert it to MP3.




then seems to me like problem solved.....


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, now that you told her...
> 
> so, you two like buds or something??



Something like that.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Something like that.




so, what is it exaclty??


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> then seems to me like problem solved.....



Yes. BUT - it is a weak victory to just have a copy of it. I need to have someone out there on the Internet to whom I can say, "I have this and you want it. Bwah ha ha ha ha!" But no one wants it, no one even remembers it.....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Yes. BUT - it is a weak victory to just have a copy of it. I need to have someone out there on the Internet to whom I can say, "I have this and you want it. Bwah ha ha ha ha!" But no one wants it, no one even remembers it.....




I can pretend to want it if it makes you feel better......


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I can pretend to want it if it makes you feel better......



Thanks, but no, I'd know It's Only Make Believe.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Thanks, but no, I'd know It's Only Make Believe.




I can pretend real good...I'm a role player


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm sure the real one has better things to do.....luckily the real Crothian does as well.





I'm sure the real ones of both of you do...... I doubt a real deity and a real ooze would spend time here......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Well, I saw their very first television appearance when it originally aired. Good 'nuff?




I guess so. I didn't get to watch much tv in those days.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> he's older then you think





Physically maybe, but mentally? The courts are still out on that one.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Yes.
> 
> I have a copy of it on cassingle, actually, but I've got to get around to hooking up a tape deck to the PC again one of these days to convert it to MP3.





Never bought many cassingles. They cost too much. Still do, except on CD format.

I'd love to be able to make an mp3 of this Star Trek parody song I've got on tape I got off a local radio station where whoever it was "remade" "Venus" and made it into a ditty about Scotty from around the time of ST:IV.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'm sure the real ones of both of you do...... I doubt a real deity and a real ooze would spend time here......





or a real Darth.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Actually, she knows pretty much right on the money how old I am. Except that I turned 30 yesterday.





And here I was doing other stuff....

Happy belated birthday, Torm!   



And I've got him beat by a few years.....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Physically maybe, but mentally? The courts are still out on that one.




I thought the courts refused to take the case


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And here I was doing other stuff....
> 
> Happy belated birthday, Torm!
> 
> ...





and since he ignored it how you all know each other?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> or a real Darth.....





Gotta have somewhere to practice my Rage Honing without causing actual physical harm (which I would be doing if I did this at work....   )


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Gotta have somewhere to practice my Rage Honing without causing actual physical harm (which I would be doing if I did this at work....   )




what's your work?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I thought the courts refused to take the case





Pay enough money to the right sleazy lawyer..... and US courts seem to take ANYTHING these days.....  :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> and since he ignored it how you all know each other?




He ignores alot of stuff, it seems......   

And mostly from these boards and a few emails.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> He ignores alot of stuff, it seems......
> 
> And mostly from these boards and a few emails.




so what's the answer?


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> and since he ignored it how you all know each other?



Remember the Pepe Le Peu cartoons?

I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> what's your work?





Fast food.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Remember the Pepe Le Peu cartoons?
> 
> I'll just leave it at that.





::runs::


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Remember the Pepe Le Peu cartoons?
> 
> I'll just leave it at that.




let's not   

further clarification is needed.  And which one of you is the skunk?


----------



## DaveStebbins (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I can pretend to want it if it makes you feel better......



Sounds like my ex-wife...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> so what's the answer?





Depends on just what you were referring to....


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> what's your work?



What's yer game? I know your business, but I don't know your name.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> Sounds like my ex-wife...




Dave, since you guessed it I have an confession to make......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> let's not
> 
> further clarification is needed.  And which one of you is the skunk?




That's for us to know and for you to figure out......


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Depends on just what you were referring to....




just start at the beiggning and cover everything and I'm sure it will be handled


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's for us to know and for you to figure out......




so, that makes Darth the Skunk.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> just start at the beiggning and cover everything and I'm sure it will be handled





Heh. Like I've got _that_ long......


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> What's yer game? I know your business, but I don't know your name.




d20 is my game...and the name has always been Crothian....


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, that makes Darth the Skunk.....



Well, I'm the only one I know for sure speaks even a little French....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Heh. Like I've got _that_ long......




just hit the points with Torm Arnold


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> d20 is my game...and the name has always been Crothian....




And don't forget he's "king of the oozes"....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And don't forget he's "king of the oozes"....




Who's the King, Baby!?!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Well, I'm the only one I know for sure speaks even a little French....





If you actually took French classes, then yup. I took Spanish.


Not that I remember alot of it....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> just hit the points with Torm Arnold





.... <---points


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Who's the King, Baby!?!!





The BURGER king!


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> If you actually took French classes, then yup. I took Spanish.
> 
> 
> Not that I remember alot of it....



Voulez vous couchez avec moi ce soir?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Voulez vous couchez avec moi ce soir?





Not that I have a clue...... didn't take any French classes at all.


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

It is a line from Lady Marmalade. Try babelfish.altavista.com. Doesn't mean _quite_ what I thought it did, but close enough.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> It is a line from Lady Marmalade. Try babelfish.altavista.com. Doesn't mean _quite_ what I thought it did, but close enough.




All I can say is:   

Oh, MY.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 8, 2005)

yeah, in case you didn't know what that line meant, i'll give you a hint: eric's grandma would prefer that you didn't repeat it in english.


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> yeah, in case you didn't know what that line meant, i'll give you a hint: eric's grandma would prefer that you didn't repeat it in english.



I thought it meant, "Would you like to come home with me this evening?" But apparently, it is just a tiny bit more than that. 

Darn you, Crothian. I'ma go back to talking about cassingles and Billboard and stuff now.


----------



## Henry (Apr 8, 2005)

> ...But apparently, it is just a tiny bit more than that.




Dude, what part of "vous Couchez" did you not understand? 

And besides, as Gez can tell you, the song line's not even grammatically correct, anyway.  (I think it's missing an extra "vous".)


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Darn you, Crothian. I'ma go back to talking about cassingles and Billboard and stuff now.




How is this my fault?  I don't even speak french!!!


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Dude, what part of "vous Couchez" did you not understand?



Dude! It's been 12 years since I was taking French classes. And even then, I may not have picked up as much as I should have - while the teacher never posed that particular question to me, she DID ask me to go to France with her for the summer between my junior and senior years (NOT as a school function), and I think she was working her way around to it. 

What I do know is that I should have said "tu" instead of "vous", since K'Trava and I aren't complete strangers - but then it wouldn't have been a quote from a song.


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> How is this my fault?  I don't even speak french!!!



Making with all the questions and stuff.  

Okay, so not really your fault, but you were there, and I'M not taking the fall, see?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Making with all the questions and stuff.
> 
> Okay, so not really your fault, but you were there, and I'M not taking the fall, see?




all you had to do was give a straight answer and it would have been over quickly.  Biut no, you had to be difficult and parade around all cute like in your tu-tu showing off to all the sailors again.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> How is this my fault?  I don't even speak french!!!



Blame everything on the Ooze.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> all you had to do was give a straight answer and it would have been over quickly.  Biut no, you had to be difficult and parade around all cute like in your tu-tu showing off to all the sailors again.



Wrong song, that was the Roxanne tango.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> yeah, in case you didn't know what that line meant, i'll give you a hint: eric's grandma would prefer that you didn't repeat it in english.




I figured that out from the translator site. Hence my   reaction.


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wrong song, that was the Roxanne tango.



Right. And just because I'm quoting from Lady Marmalade, that doesn't mean I'm about to put on the red light.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> How is this my fault?  I don't even speak french!!!





You wanting to be the flarvin' National Enquirer...... "Enquiring Oozes want to know!"


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Dude! It's been 12 years since I was taking French classes.




And even longer since I'd been in a Spanish class.....   

[quoteAnd even then, I may not have picked up as much as I should have - while the teacher never posed that particular question to me, she DID ask me to go to France with her for the summer between my junior and senior years (NOT as a school function), and I think she was working her way around to it. [/quote]

You know what they say about French being a "romantic language".....   



> What I do know is that I should have said "tu" instead of "vous", since K'Trava and I aren't complete strangers - but then it wouldn't have been a quote from a song.




Not completely although we've not met in person.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You wanting to be the flarvin' National Enquirer...... "Enquiring Oozes want to know!"




flarvin???  what the heck is flarvin???

I'm inquisitive, just answer the blimey questions


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Blame everything on the Ooze.




"Blame It On The [Ooze]"


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not completely although we've not met in person.




Aha!!  I dare say Mr Watson, this be a clue!!!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> "Blame It On The [Ooze]"





Blame Piratecat...it was always blame Piratecat...or the Hivemind


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> flarvin???  what the heck is flarvin???



It's a cross between "flava" and "larva" that has been verbed.


			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm inquisitive, just answer the blimey questions



You know what they say about curiosity... curiosity killed the cat when it got absorbed by an ooze.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Blame Piratecat...it was always blame Piratecat...or the Hivemind



Well, we can't blame the Hivemind because that'd incriminate all of the people involved...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> all you had to do was give a straight answer and it would have been over quickly.  Biut no, you had to be difficult and parade around all cute like in your tu-tu showing off to all the sailors again.





Torm in a tu-tu........    No wonder why Bane thought you were sooo sexy......   I'd never have guessed.....  :\ 

I think all the ex-sailors I know would run. Run FAR away!   

Torm: "I'm too sexy for my tu-tu/too sexy by far...."


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's a cross between "flava" and "larva" that has been verbed.





Larvas do have an odd flavor, especially the off yellow ones


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Torm in a tu-tu........    No wonder why Bane thought you were sooo sexy......   I'd never have guessed.....  :\




Well, no one really guessed it was huim, but I think it was the full plate armor underneath the tu tu that gave it away


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> flarvin???  what the heck is flarvin???
> 
> I'm inquisitive, just answer the blimey questions





Something Eric's Grandma would disapprove of, you khestin' bum!


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You know what they say about French being a "romantic language".....



This was less about "romance", though, and more about me being an intelligent, polite, and charming young man  in one of her classes while she was going through the end of a bitter divorce.  I was always nice to her, but I wanted no part of that, obviously. Not to mention that I was engaged at that point, myself.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> It's a cross between "flava" and "larva" that has been verbed.




I heard that term somewhere.....




> You know what they say about curiosity... curiosity killed the cat when it got absorbed by an ooze.




Makes mental note to keep my cats away from any oozes.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Something Eric's Grandma would disapprove of, you khestin' bum!




she doesn't look in here, we are safe


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I heard that term somewhere.....



Well, people make up words all the time...?


			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Makes mental note to keep my cats away from any oozes.



And vice-versa.


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Aha!!  I dare say Mr Watson, this be a clue!!!



Ordinarily, I'd just give a straight-forward answer, but it is WAY too much fun watching you try to sort it out.  



			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Torm: "I'm too sexy for my tu-tu/too sexy by far...."



Wrong, said Fred.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> This was less about "romance", though, and more about me being an intelligent, polite, and charming young man  in one of her classes while she was going through the end of a bitter divorce.  I was always nice to her, but I wanted no part of that, obviously. Not to mention that I was engaged at that point, myself.





That would've been BAD. VERY BAD. You'd have been another spot on the local news about a student with his teacher getting caught.....   And I doubt your fiance (at that time) would've liked that....... 

I can see the headline now...

"LOCAL DEITY CAUGHT WITH FRENCH TEACHER"


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Makes mental note to keep my cats away from any oozes.




the cats are fine, I have two myself


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Ordinarily, I'd just give a straight-forward answer, but it is WAY too much fun watching you try to sort it out.




except when my gueeses start getting fartther and fartrher from reality and start to include small farm animals......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Ordinarily, I'd just give a straight-forward answer, but it is WAY too much fun watching you try to sort it out.




Yup. This is just *too* much fun!!   



> Wrong, said Fred.





"If the tu-tu fits......"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> "LOCAL DEITY CAUGHT WITH FRENCH TEACHER"



That's how demigods are made...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> the cats are fine, I have two myself



How did they taste?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's how demigods are made...




french speaking ones at any rate

with tu tus


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That would've been BAD. VERY BAD. You'd have been another spot on the local news about a student with his teacher getting caught.....   And I doubt your fiance (at that time) would've liked that.......



No, that's true. She's strange about that - if she's interested in someone, it is okay for me to express interest, but if she doesn't like them, she gets mildly jealous. And she definitely didn't like Virginia.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> How did they taste?




too much fur, I let them live

Spooky's the worst, she sheds year round it seems


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> No, that's true. She's strange about that - if she's interested in someone, it is okay for me to express interest, but if she doesn't like them, she gets mildly jealous. And she definitely didn't like Virginia.





But Virginia was able to confirm there is a Santa Claus!!!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> too much fur, I let them live
> 
> Spooky's the worst, she sheds year round it seems



I guess shavers are  hard for oozes to use?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I guess shavers are  hard for oozes to use?




I'm not shaving my cat


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm not shaving my cat



Even for the sake of culinary justice?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Even for the sake of culinary justice?




even for their sake...besides, I already ate and am now enjoying some iced tea


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> even for their sake...besides, I already ate and am now enjoying some iced tea



Glass and all?


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> But Virginia was able to confirm there is a Santa Claus!!!



Oh, it was okay for her to confirm Santa - it was her trying to confirm anything about _me_ that got Mrs. Torm steamed.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Oh, it was okay for her to confirm Santa - it was her trying to confirm anything about _me_ that got Mrs. Torm steamed.





that means.....

*Torm Arnold is really Santa Claus!!!!*


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Glass and all?





nope, just the tea


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's how demigods are made...





More like godlings....   Like the one running amok on this thread......


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> that means.....
> 
> *Torm Arnold is really Santa Claus!!!!*



Maybe HE is, but that's nothing to do with me.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> More like godlings....   Like the one running amok on this thread......




he's an imposter


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm Arnold said:
			
		

> Maybe HE is, but that's nothing to do with me.




it is okay, your secret identity is safe


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> More like godlings....   Like the one running amok on this thread......



Neither actually: "Children Of A Lesser God."


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> No, that's true. She's strange about that - if she's interested in someone, it is okay for me to express interest, but if she doesn't like them, she gets mildly jealous. And she definitely didn't like Virginia.




Ya know what they say..... "Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned...."

Just ask Worf.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> that means.....
> 
> *Torm Arnold is really Santa Claus!!!!*



... Isn't he?  Isn't Tom Arnold the embodiment of the spirit of Christmas?


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it is okay, your secret identity is safe



Dang. And I thought this one was MUCH better than "Supe R. Mann".


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Isn't he?  Isn't Tom Arnold the embodiment of the spirit of Christmas?




not Tom, Torm


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> that means.....
> 
> *Torm Arnold is really Santa Claus!!!!*





OHMYFREAKINGGOSH!!!!!

"It's the end of the world as we know it and I [don't] feel fine..." *not after that revelation...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Dang. And I thought this one was MUCH better than "Supe R. Mann".





who is he?  Does hew work over tt the newspaper?  the guy with the glasses right?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> OHMYFREAKINGGOSH!!!!!
> 
> "It's the end of the world as we know it and I [don't] feel fine..." *not after that revelation...




the world was never actually li9ke we knew it


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> not Tom, Torm



They aren't cousins?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> he's an imposter





Yup. 100% Grade A, USDA approved IMPOSTER.

"Will the real Torm Arnold please stand up/please stand up"


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> OHMYFREAKINGGOSH!!!!!
> 
> "It's the end of the world as we know it and I [don't] feel fine..." *not after that revelation...



Well, some say the universe's collapse has already started...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. 100% Grade A, USDA approved IMPOSTER.
> 
> "Will the real Torm Arnold please stand up/please stand up"



Who let the Torm Arnold out?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Dang. And I thought this one was MUCH better than "Supe R. Mann".





That's a friend of mine's "secret" identity.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> who is he?  Does hew work over tt the newspaper?  the guy with the glasses right?




The Cowadly Lion...err...I mean reporter?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's a friend of mine's "secret" identity.....



And you just told us?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> the world was never actually li9ke we knew it





Not after the wrath of Torm Arnold, it isn't.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> They aren't cousins?




Depends on if they're from Arkansas or not....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Depends on if they're from Arkansas or not....




South Carolina is close enough.....as lobng as it south of the mason dixon


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, some say the universe's collapse has already started...





Let's all now say, "Oh, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  , there goes the planet" [/British accent]

Now we're all gonna have shirts that say, "Torm Arnold blew up the whole universe and all I got was this stinkin' t'shirt".


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Depends on if they're from Arkansas or not....



Arkansas Motto:
Three million people, three last names.


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Depends on if they're from Arkansas or not....



A-HA! (Taaaake Oooooon Meeeee. Take On Me.) _Bill Clinton and Britney Spears_ are both really Tom Arnold!

_I'm_ from *Missouri*.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Let's all now say, "THANKS, TORM ARNOLD!!"
> 
> Now we're all gonna have shirts that say, "Torm Arnold blew up the whole universe and all I got was this stinkin' t'shirt".



I need to find a restaurant I can watch the explosion from...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> A-HA! (Taaaake Oooooon Meeeee. Take On Me.) _Bill Clinton and Britney Spears_ are both really Tom Arnold!
> 
> _I'm_ from *Missouri*.




And so's Torm. No matter what he says. And here we thought paladin dieties didn't lie.....   













Psst. I know.


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I need to find a restaurant I can watch the explosion from...



Did you remember to set up your $.01 bank acc't?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Arkansas Motto:
> Three million people, three last names.




And one is "Arnold".


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And so's Torm. No matter what he says. And here we thought paladin dieties didn't lie.....



Y'see, Missouri is the name of one of the regions of his plane...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Did you remember to set up your $.01 bank acc't?



... Shoot!
*runs to the bank*


----------



## Crothian (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Did you remember to set up your $.01 bank acc't?




and the people at the bank laughed when I did this.


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And so's Torm. No matter what he says. And here we thought paladin dieties didn't lie.....



I didn't lie - I'm IN South Carolina, but I'll _never_ claim to be FROM here. Even my kids, who were born here, are FROM Missouri, by golly!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Y'see, Missouri is the name of one of the regions of his plane...




The Plane of Insanity. Check.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I didn't lie - I'm IN South Carolina, but I'll _never_ claim to be FROM here. Even my kids, who were born here, are FROM Missouri, by golly!



I think their birth certificates may disagree with you...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> The Plane of Insanity. Check.



Hey, I didn't specify.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I didn't lie - I'm IN South Carolina, but I'll _never_ claim to be FROM here. Even my kids, who were born here, are FROM Missouri, by golly!





Read the bottom of that post, goofy.


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think their birth certificates may disagree with you...



_...scribble, scribble, scribble.... _

Not anyMORE! Bwah ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think their birth certificates may disagree with you...





How do we know he didn't alter them to hide some facts.. like them being the children of a godling.


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Read the bottom of that post, goofy.



I know. I was clarifying for Steve and Blue ... um, I mean, Crothian.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> _...scribble, scribble, scribble.... _
> 
> Not anyMORE! Bwah ha ha ha ha!



"... Since when are birth certificates written in sharpie?"
"Quiet, you!  *mallet to the head*"


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Y'see, Missouri is the name of one of the regions of his plane...



Yes. The Plane of Ozark. And I abide in the *HALL OF JUSTICE*!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Yes. The Plane of Ozark. And I abide in the *HALL OF JUSTICE*!



I don't think you can say that while you tamper with legal documents...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I know. I was clarifying for Steve and Blue ... um, I mean, Crothian.





But then you were quoting my posting about me saying you're a liar.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> "... Since when are birth certificates written in sharpie?"
> "Quiet, you!  *mallet to the head*"




CRAYON! Get it right!!!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> But then you were quoting my posting about me saying you're a liar.....



I think Torm's case is falling apart...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Yes. The Plane of Ozark. And I abide in the *HALL OF JUSTICE*!





And how Tyr put up with your pompous attitude, I'll never know.......


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> CRAYON! Get it right!!!



My apologies.  Crayon is _much_ more discreet.


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> But then you were quoting my posting about me saying you're a liar.....



Your post made a good hook for the clarification. But I knew you knew. I would've thought you knew I knew you knew.


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> CRAYON! Get it right!!!



Darn tootin.


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And how Tyr put up with your pompous attitude, I'll never know.......



_Puts_ up, dear, _puts_ up. Tyr is always with me.


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think Torm's case is falling apart...



No, I just don't have the side panels on it right now.

Waitaminute - how can you see that from THERE?!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> _Puts_ up, dear, _puts_ up. Tyr is always with me.





I guess you're "bosom buddies" with him too.........   Brings a whole new meaning to that whole "Triad" thing......   

Besides, people on the WoTC boards have said nasty things about ya....


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I guess you're "bosom buddies" with him too.........   Brings a whole new meaning to that whole "Triad" thing......
> 
> Besides, people on the WoTC boards have said nasty things about ya....



I meant me, Richard, not me, Torm.  

And those people at WoTC are not in My Sight. Hrumph.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I meant me, Richard, not me, Torm.
> 
> And those people at WoTC are not in My Sight. Hrumph.





Regarding Torm: Probably a good thing. They think you're "stale and boring". At least recently.

One time someone said you were a beer drinkin' skirt chasing frat boy.....   That was the funniest thing I'd read in some time over there..... 



Bad thing is, I know waaaaay too MANY "Richards"......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think Torm's case is falling apart...





He needs a better lawyer...... and Tyr's on vacation in the Bahamas this week.


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Bad thing is, I know waaaaay too MANY "Richards"......



.... and one, not well _enough_.     

But that's okay - you can still just call me "Torm", if ya wanna.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> .... and one, not well _enough_.
> 
> But that's okay - you can still just call me "Torm", if ya wanna.





And who's fault is that? 

And I can keep them straight.... in line at a shooting gallery if need be.... although one wouldn't be fazed as he's a combat vet......  , another's a firefighter in the hazmat unit, one was on Stellarcon Dealer staff and then there's......... _you_.....


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

(Let me know if I get on your nerves with that, btw - I'm just playing. Mostly.  )


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And who's fault is that?
> 
> And I can keep them straight.... in line at a shooting gallery if need be.... although one wouldn't be fazed as he's a combat vet......  , another's a firefighter in the hazmat unit, one was on Stellarcon Dealer staff and then there's......... _you_.....



Captialize the y in that 'you' - I'm freakin' incredible.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> (Let me know if I get on your nerves with that, btw - I'm just playing. Mostly.  )





Oh, you'll know if you have gotten on my nerves..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And so am I. Like a cat playing with a mouse.......   

















A fake one, that is.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Captialize the y in that 'you' - I'm freakin' incredible.





::

















Haven't we heard that from ALL the guys....... that they're "freakin' incredible....?  :\


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See, now THAT was "Torm". 

But, in this case, it has widely been considered true - I _defy credibility_, yet here I am. :\


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> See, now THAT was "Torm".





IF you were *actually* Torm, then you'd resemble Russell Crowe......


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> IF you were *actually* Torm, then you'd resemble Russell Crowe......



... instead of Crow T. Robot?

See, why couldn't you and Crothian have gone with "Torm Servo"? THAT would be at least a little cool.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> ... instead of Crow T. Robot?
> 
> See, why couldn't you and Crothian have gone with "Torm Servo"? THAT would be at least a little cool.





*laffs*

HE thought of the "Torm Arnold" crap, not me. I coulda dealt with "Torm Servo" better as I like MS3k (the few I've seen).

And the "Russell Crowe" was referring to the pic of Torm, Tyr and Illmater from the 2ed "Faiths and Pantheons" book. I like that better than the newer one where at first you think Torm is the huge ancient Gold Dragon.......


----------



## Torm (Apr 8, 2005)

Speaking of Crothian, he appears to have given up.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Speaking of Crothian, he appears to have given up.




He wasn't ooze enough to keep up with us.......


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> No, I just don't have the side panels on it right now.
> 
> Waitaminute - how can you see that from THERE?!



Um.  No!  Of course not!  I ... look over there!  *hides*


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I _defy credibility_



Well, that's certainly _one_ way to look at it...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Speaking of Crothian, he appears to have given us a chance.



There, I fixed it for you.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 9, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, that's certainly _one_ way to look at it...




He does defy alot of things...... that was only one of them......


----------



## Torm (Apr 9, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> He does defy alot of things...... that was only one of them......



???


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 9, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Speaking of Crothian, he appears to have given up.



I doubt that - probably just gathering his energies.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 9, 2005)

> Originally Posted by Darth K'Trava
> He does defy alot of things...... that was only one of them......






			
				Torm said:
			
		

> ???





Credibility, sanity, .... you name it..... he defies it. 

And that was done before I left for work so I was still tired and worn out on silliness from yesterday afternoon.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 9, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> I doubt that - probably just gathering his energies.




Most likely. It takes osmosis for him to do that.....


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 10, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Most likely. It takes osmosis for him to do that.....




Nope I have hashed this out before. 
Osmosis is only when talking about water, otherwise its difussion. 
its too bad really, Osmosis is a prettier word.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 10, 2005)

I suppose this is the new hivemind thread......when in the history of ENWorld has a thread about someone reach a thousand posts grown to ten pages long or longer?


----------



## Torm (Apr 10, 2005)

Yeah, I've been thinking its a bit funny to have almost 400 posts about someone reaching 1000 posts, myself. Even though I've contributed a good number to that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 10, 2005)

Yup and you have only 99 posts to go yourself till you hit the 1000 mark Torm.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 10, 2005)

Will Torm hit a 1000 posts before the end of the day?


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Apr 10, 2005)

The Suspense is killing me!  *bounces around excitedly*


----------



## Crothian (Apr 10, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> The Suspense is killing me!  *bounces around excitedly*




nothing like watching a lady bounce....looks like she drank some gummy berry juice......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 10, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I suppose this is the new hivemind thread......when in the history of ENWorld has a thread about someone reach a thousand posts grown to ten pages long or longer?





Maybe so, since the other kinda "died".......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 10, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've been thinking its a bit funny to have almost 400 posts about someone reaching 1000 posts, myself. Even though I've contributed a good number to that.





Considering the levels of silliness those two days that caused most of those posts........   

Which wore out my "silliness factor" Friday night for the game..... I was mostly out of "silly".


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Maybe so, since the other kinda "died".......



 The other Hivemind thread seems alive to me.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 10, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yup and you have only 99 posts to go yourself till you hit the 1000 mark Torm.





I think he's pathetically desperate in trying to catch up........


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 10, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Will Torm hit a 1000 posts before the end of the day?





*laffs*

I seriously doubt it...... I don't think the godling is up to the task......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> nothing like watching a lady bounce....looks like she drank some gummy berry juice......




Don't jiggle too much and look like a Jello commercial all over her "bouncing".......


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 10, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I think he's pathetically desperate in trying to catch up........





As you are trying to keep up with _The One That Shall Not Be Named_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> As you are trying to keep up with _The One That Shall Not Be Named_



 You mean Lord Thincora?

::looks around suspiciously to see if anything bad will happen::


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You mean Lord Thincora?
> 
> ::looks around suspiciously to see if anything bad will happen::




*whispers* Yes *sssh*


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 10, 2005)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> As you are trying to keep up with _The One That Shall Not Be Named_



I thought that was Cothian.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 10, 2005)

The One That Shall Not Be Named

if only people would stop naming me.  I hear it all, it is really bothersome....


----------



## AGGEMAM (Apr 10, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I thought that was Cothian.




Now look what you have done *double backflip smack*


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 10, 2005)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> As you are trying to keep up with _The One That Shall Not Be Named_





Considering I have no clue who you're talking about....


I know snowballs in hell have a better chance than I do with catching up with Crothian.....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 10, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Considering I have no clue who you're talking about....
> 
> 
> I know snowballs in hell have a better chance than I do with catching up with Crothian.....





I could retire this account and start fresh.....I could finally get sane and leave this all behind like I should have years ago.....

besides, I'm only a Lurker


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I could retire this account and start fresh.....I could finally get sane and leave this all behind like I should have years ago.....
> 
> besides, I'm only a Lurker



 Not just _*a*_ lurker.  *The* Lurker in the Shadows who shall post all its enemies into oblivion, especially when they say the name that annoys such an elder ooze.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 10, 2005)

what enemies?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> what enemies?



 Exactly!  Nobody knows of them anymore, as they are now and forever in oblivion, and thus forgotten by all, in the Void between Crothian's posts. 

Oh wait, I said the...


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I could retire this account and start fresh.....I could finally get sane and leave this all behind like I should have years ago.....
> 
> besides, I'm only a Lurker






I doubt you've got the guts to give up all that.....  :\ 



I don't think the board would survive such a calamity.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> what enemies?




Those who'll never catch up with your number of posts?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I doubt you've got the guts to give up all that.....  :\
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the board would survive such a calamity.



 No kidding, he's the ooze that holds the ENWorld together, the phlogisten between the Crystal Spheres of relevance, if you will.  Without Crothian, Things Fall Apart (by Chinua Achebe).


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No kidding, he's the ooze that holds the ENWorld together, the phlogisten between the Crystal Spheres of relevance, if you will.  Without Crothian, Things Fall Apart (by Chinua Achebe).




He's Enworld's Duct tape!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> He's Enworld's Duct tape!



 Yes, and that makes ENWorld Nodwick.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 10, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I could retire this account and start fresh.....I could finally get sane and leave this all behind like I should have years ago.....
> 
> besides, I'm only a Lurker



Okay, now I know whose eyes those are that keep peekin' at me in the dark! LOL!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, now I know whose eyes those are that keep peekin' at me in the dark! LOL!



 Yup, and its definitely not the All-Seeing Eye of Rystil, since the All-Seeing Eye tends to be somewhat myopic, but not quite enough that needs glasses, and yet therefore it sees things pretty blurrily.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, and its definitely not the All-Seeing Eye of Rystil, since the All-Seeing Eye tends to be somewhat myopic, but not quite enough that needs glasses, and yet therefore it sees things pretty blurrily.



Thats good to know, considering that when I slepp the only thing that is cover my body is my bed sheet!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 10, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats good to know, considering that when I slepp the only thing that is cover my body is my bed sheet!



 That's one of the reasons that the All-Seeing Eye used its Clairsentient powers to intentionally make its vision blurry!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's one of the reasons that the All-Seeing Eye used its Clairsentient powers to intentionally make its vision blurry!





And here we thought it had a cataract.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 11, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Thats good to know, considering that when I slepp the only thing that is cover my body is my bed sheet!





That's a little more than we needed to know.....  :\


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 11, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And here we thought it had a cataract.....



 Nope, there are simply some things that It does not wish to see.  Things unspeakable enough that no mortal or ghost was ever meant to see them.  It might even drive a viewer insane...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, there are simply some things that It does not wish to see.  Things unspeakable enough that no mortal or ghost was ever meant to see them.  It might even drive a viewer insane...




Hi!!!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Hi!!!



 ::covers eyes to avoid Crothian's gaze attack, the mighty Facade of Amorphous Deliquescence::


----------



## Crothian (Apr 11, 2005)

ya, like that actually works.  I can see youy!!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ya, like that actually works.  I can see youy!!



 Yes, but at least you have to spend a Standard Action to invoke a focused gaze.  If I didn't then I would be subject to Amorphous Deliquescence every round during my turn, and I don't need any more Fortitude saves than absolutely necessary


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, there are simply some things that It does not wish to see.  Things unspeakable enough that no mortal or ghost was ever meant to see them.  It might even drive a viewer insane...




Did it catch Crothian skinnydipping with Torm again?   

Man, that "House of the Triad" gets kinky on a Friday night.... and a Saturday night......  :\


----------



## Crothian (Apr 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, but at least you have to spend a Standard Action to invoke a focused gaze.  If I didn't then I would be subject to Amorphous Deliquescence every round during my turn, and I don't need any more Fortitude saves than absolutely necessary




Unless I've taken the feat that allows me to do it as a swift action once a round, which I have.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, but at least you have to spend a Standard Action to invoke a focused gaze.  If I didn't then I would be subject to Amorphous Deliquescence every round during my turn, and I don't need any more Fortitude saves than absolutely necessary





Just keep telling us that..... 





























Like we're gonna believe ya......


----------



## Crothian (Apr 11, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Did it catch Crothian skinnydipping with Torm again?
> 
> Man, that "House of the Triad" gets kinky on a Friday night.... and a Saturday night......  :\




I just call that swimming.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Unless I've taken the feat that allows me to do it as a swift action once a round, which I have.





Aren't swift actions neat?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 11, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Did it catch Crothian skinnydipping with Torm again?
> 
> Man, that "House of the Triad" gets kinky on a Friday night.... and a Saturday night......  :\



 Sadly.  You should see the sick kinds of things that Ilmater likes them to do to him, especially when you bring in Loviatar for a foursome...You can't even begin to imagine the horrors...of four-person squaredancing!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I just call that swimming.....




That's what they all say.....   








At least until it's proven that nookie has taken place.....


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Unless I've taken the feat that allows me to do it as a swift action once a round, which I have.



 Well it still saves me from half of the saves I'd need to make.  Plus I wasted your feat.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sadly.  You should see the sick kinds of things that Ilmater likes them to do to him, especially when you bring in Loviatar for a foursome...You can't even begin to imagine the horrors...of four-person squaredancing!





OH, MY BLOOMIN' GOSH ON A BARBEQUE GRILL!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









I still wonder how Tyr deals with such things going on around him........   If he knew..... but then I betcha the other two "bribe" him in some way to keep it hush-hush..... We know Loviatar brings the whips but who brings the 'cuffs?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 11, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> OH, MY BLOOMIN' GOSH ON A BARBEQUE GRILL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Ilmater probably has some bleeding cuffs lying around somewhere...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ilmater probably has some bleeding cuffs lying around somewhere...




He probably does.... His would be all spiky for the ultimate masochistic feel..... Torm's would be done with pink lace to match his pink tu-tu.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 11, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> He probably does.... His would be all spiky for the ultimate masochistic feel..... Torm's would be done with pink lace to match his pink tu-tu.



 Torm would probably just wear locked guantlets that were reverse-locked to keep his hands in the guantlets instead of to keep the weapon in hand.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Torm would probably just wear locked guantlets that were reverse-locked to keep his hands in the guantlets instead of to keep the weapon in hand.





Ooooo........ action with gauntlets......... 




Goes to show Torm "does it in full plate"....... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







And all I can say to that is "YEOWCH!"


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 11, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ooooo........ action with gauntlets.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 You may say "YEOWCH" but at the time, Red Knight is probably moaning "Checkmate!"


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You may say "YEOWCH" but at the time, Red Knight is probably moaning "Checkmate!"





Yup. Considering she and Torm seem to have this "thing" going for one another......   Besides the fact they both like wearing armor all the time.....


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 11, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. Considering she and Torm seem to have this "thing" going for one another......   Besides the fact they both like wearing armor all the time.....



 Red_ is _ the colour of passion, after all.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 11, 2005)

red is the color of lots of things


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Red_ is _ the colour of passion, after all.





It'd be "noisy as hell" passion.... but passion nonetheless....


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 11, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It'd be "noisy as hell" passion.... but passion nonetheless....



 "Clank, Clank, Clank"  Do you think that they'd get a -6 penalty?  That's assuming they've dropped their shields to the ground long ago...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Clank, Clank, Clank"  Do you think that they'd get a -6 penalty?  That's assuming they've dropped their shields to the ground long ago...




Bedding, dude. Bedding. Not much comfort but how would one know whilst wearing that much metal, minus a few pieces?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 11, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Bedding, dude. Bedding. Not much comfort but how would one know whilst wearing that much metal, minus a few pieces?



 Maybe they've worn the armour so long that they can feel anything that touches their armour as if it were their body?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> "Clank, Clank, Clank"  Do you think that they'd get a -6 penalty?  That's assuming they've dropped their shields to the ground long ago...





_ Clang! Clang! Clang!! Goes the Trolley!!  Ring! Ring! Ring! Goes the Bell!!_

---singing ooze


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> _ Clang! Clang! Clang!! Goes the Trolley!!  Ring! Ring! Ring! Goes the Bell!!_
> 
> ---singing ooze



 Lol, Singing Ooze .  They should put that as a monster in the next Portable Hole.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Lol, Singing Ooze .  They should put that as a monster in the next Portable Hole.




there are lots of funny ideas for portable hole.......


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Red_ is _ the colour of passion, after all.



It is the color of blood too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ---singing ooze



        
FLA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 11, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It is the color of blood too.



 The blood of passion!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The blood of passion!



Gesundheit.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Unless I've taken the feat that allows me to do it as a swift action once a round, which I have.




From where ? 
I think gaze attacks work better as a swift action useable every round. 

ps. I will catch up in a minute or two...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 11, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> From where ?




why, from the Epic Oozmaster book of course


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 11, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> It is the color of blood too.




and my couch! 

oh wait I though we were playing I Spy.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> why, from the Epic Oozmaster book of course




Im pretty sure I red the epic Oozemaster post ....
Did you get it published somewhere ?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 11, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Im pretty sure I red the epic Oozemaster post ....
> Did you get it published somewhere ?



Probably in the Netbook of Oozes


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> why, from the Epic Oozmaster book of course



 You could do Complete Ooze.  Ask WotC if they're interested!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You could do Complete Ooze.  Ask WotC if they're interested!



Niffty idea.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 11, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Im pretty sure I red the epic Oozemaster post ....
> Did you get it published somewhere ?




not really, it would not technically be leagal to publish since the Oozemaster is not in the SRD or OGL


----------



## Crothian (Apr 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You could do Complete Ooze.  Ask WotC if they're interested!




If I write a book, I loose out on some of my other gigs so no writing of books at the moment for me


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You could do Complete Ooze.  Ask WotC if they're interested!




It would slide right off the shelves, Im sure they would love it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 11, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> It would slide right off the shelves, Im sure they would love it.



No doubt, I know I'd snap it up.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 11, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> No doubt, I know I'd snap it up.



 Oozes are such an iconic fixture of every campaign.  That's why the Oozemaster PrC is pure genius, and Complete Ooze would quickly become a bestseller.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oozes are such an iconic fixture of every campaign.  That's why the Oozemaster PrC is pure genius, and Complete Ooze would quickly become a bestseller.



You won't get any argument from me on that.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 11, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You won't get any argument from me on that.



 I've found that in most campaigns, most, if not all, of the PCs and NPCs will generally be oozes.  The next most popular type is Vermin.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I've found that in most campaigns, most, if not all, of the PCs and NPCs will generally be oozes.  The next most popular type is Vermin.



I completely agree with you.


----------



## Torm (Apr 11, 2005)

In the 21st century, a suit of "proper armor" for a Paladin is three-piece, Smite Evil is knowing your way around a courtroom, and Divine Health is something they have in Canada. So, no, I don't do _everything_ in plate mail, and Red Knight wouldn't let me Lay On Hands if I wanted to, which I don't. Nor would I have anything to do with Loviatar or skinnydipping with men, no offense to Crothian. Mystra, on the other hand, or K'Trava..... 

Let's just say the House of the Triad may not be the Triad you were thinking of.  Tyr is here _in spirit_, but Ilmater is not invited. 

There wasn't a prayer of me reaching 1,000 posts today - today was our group's gaming day. Star Wars D20, guest starring Slivers from Magic: The Gathering. Would have been a lot cooler if the GM had made the adaption less transparent. But still fun.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 11, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Lol, Singing Ooze .  They should put that as a monster in the next Portable Hole.





The newest monster to scare PCs: The Karaoke Ooze


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> If I write a book, I loose out on some of my other gigs so no writing of books at the moment for me




Like overzealous posting.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 11, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Like overzealous posting.




Nope, actually it was a serious answer.  I know I know, I shouldn't be doing that.....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 11, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> In the 21st century, a suit of "proper armor" for a Paladin is three-piece, Smite Evil is knowing your way around a courtroom, and Divine Health is something they have in Canada. So, no, I don't do _everything_ in plate mail, and Red Knight wouldn't let me Lay On Hands if I wanted to, which I don't. Nor would I have anything to do with Loviatar or skinnydipping with men, no offense to Crothian. Mystra, on the other hand, or K'Trava.....




Since when did you start spending time in courtrooms? 

Besides there was one time your "boss", Tyr, told ya to "hook up" with Red Knight.

And if you thought those jokes were bad..... you should be around when we rip into our "Klingon Lawyer".....   

Especially "skinnydipping" with oozes. That's just plain _wrong_ on too many levels.   

Which Mystra? The old one or "Midnight"?




> Let's just say the House of the Triad may not be the Triad you were thinking of.  Tyr is here _in spirit_, but Ilmater is not invited.




heh Trying to come up with excuses and here we thought that Illmater was "buddies" with you and Tyr.....   



> There wasn't a prayer of me reaching 1,000 posts today - today was our group's gaming day. Star Wars D20, guest starring Slivers from Magic: The Gathering. Would have been a lot cooler if the GM had made the adaption less transparent. But still fun.




Sounds like your DM was on something.....   Dunno what.... if it was Henry, I guess it was excessive wine.   I've never played SW D20. The only group I know of who play do so on Sunday afternoons/evenings and they have waaay too many players as it is!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 11, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Nope, actually it was a serious answer.  I know I know, I shouldn't be doing that.....





Ok. Correction noted.   

Other than the reviews you've done on this board?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 11, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ok. Correction noted.
> 
> Other than the reviews you've done on this board?




Well, any further reviews could be seen as being bias and my working with the Gen Con Awards would end, and that's a good gig.  I thought about trying to get into the d20 market by writing but the industry is not the best to enter now and I'm doing well with reviews as as a Judge for the rewards.  It is hard to walk from all of that.


----------



## Torm (Apr 11, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Since when did you start spending time in courtrooms?



I went to college for Criminal Justice / Pre-Law before finances forced me to quit. IANAL, but I still dabble. See this and, especially, this.   



			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Besides there was one time your "boss", Tyr, told ya to "hook up" with Red Knight.



Some authors just write SO much libel about me. And Tyr, too, for that matter. 



			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Which Mystra? The old one or "Midnight"?



The one I'm married to.  



			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds like your DM was on something.....   Dunno what.... if it was Henry, I guess it was excessive wine.



It wasn't Henry, and he was on excessive M&M's .... I think.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 12, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I went to college for Criminal Justice / Pre-Law before finances forced me to quit. IANAL, but I still dabble. See this and, especially, this.




That's alot to read thru.....   

And it seems that I've been "pushed" into a psychiatric role..... and, unlike you, didn't even "dabble" in any relative courses.....   




> Some authors just write SO much libel about me. And Tyr, too, for that matter.




And they got paid for it too!   




> The one I'm married to.




 




> It wasn't Henry, and he was on excessive M&M's .... I think.




I know it wasn't Bill. He was NOWHERE near SC recently.   And I've seen him hopped up on M&Ms. Scary, it is.  :\


----------

